# After search: Install aftermarket headunit with Monsoon Stereo on 2001 Jetta.



## whitemike (Nov 16, 2001)

So after searching a few times and going through many threads, I am a little confused. And that enfig website seems to only have harnesses for mk5's now...at least that was all I could find...
Some threads state that I can use the standard metra harness for VW's to retain the monsoon amp and speakers and other threads state that there is a special harness, So which is it? I have deducted that I need that special "powered antenna" adapter, but which one? (there are two). I am also confused with whether or not I need to run a seperate power wire to the fusebox. (I am under the impression that this is for the 02-later models with double-din radios, but not sure). And what about that K-wire? 
Haha sorry for the 20 questions, but there are just too many threads about this topic with conflicting info.








So Could somebody clear up this topic for me? Part numbers would be super also!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: After search: Install aftermarket headunit with Monsoon Stereo on 2001 Jetta. (whitemike)*

http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
+
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
done and done


----------



## whitemike (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: After search: Install aftermarket headunit with Monsoon Stereo on 2001 Jetta. ([email protected])*

Wow...thanks! Almost done! 
Do I need to run any additional wires for the red and yellow wires to the new head unit, or they there already in the harness? And about that K wire? 
I appreciate the help so far


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: After search: Install aftermarket headunit with Monsoon Stereo on 2001 Jetta. (whitemike)*

If its the same as the 2003 headunit, you need to run ACC+ to the 75x terminal under the dash. Stupidly easy to do, all you need is a ring connector and inline fuse holder if your deck doesn't have a fuse already on the power wire or on the back.


----------



## whitemike (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: After search: Install aftermarket headunit with Monsoon Stereo on 2001 Jetta. (CMihalcheon)*

Well its an 01 headunit, so I dont know if it is the same or not, that is what I am unsure about...


----------



## vwgeorge2 (Mar 24, 2008)

What was the answer about the K wire, I had the same question about my R32???


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (vwgeorge2)*

r32's dont have a k wire. no 02.5+ cars do


----------



## vwgeorge2 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hmmm, no K wire? I wonder how I can hook up my VW MFD1 to the buss? Any guesses cause im all out.


----------



## RockinChef88 (Apr 28, 2008)

What is the 75x terminal? And also what is the K wire? I was just about to install my pioneer head unit whenever I started finding out about the crap.


----------



## RockinChef88 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nevermind about the 75x terminal, found that. This is confusing!!


----------



## royer25 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: After search: Install aftermarket headunit with Monsoon Stereo on 2001 Jetta. (whitemike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitemike* »_Wow...thanks! Almost done! 
Do I need to run any additional wires for the red and yellow wires to the new head unit, or they there already in the harness? And about that K wire? 
I appreciate the help so far









If your running a system, I'd suggest you run a new power and ground wire just to make sure you don't end up with any engine noise.


----------



## whitemike (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: After search: Install aftermarket headunit with Monsoon Stereo on 2001 Jetta. (royer25)*

^^^^
are you talking about a system as in sub and amp? I will be running a system with 4 gauge wire for that. So you recommend that I should run a seperate power and ground to the headunit?


----------

